# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio laptop, CD/DVD drive not working



## JTheDream

I updated the driver even though it was working, and now the hardware isn't even showing up on my computer. I've tried to uninstall the driver multiple times, but every time I restart my computer it just re-installs the new driver and the CD/DVD drive won't read anything I put in it.

 


Here are the specs...

Computer 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4, 2800 MHz (21 x 133)
Motherboard Name Sony Corporation Q-Project
Motherboard Chipset ATI Mobility Radeon 7000 IGP
System Memory 448 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (01/19/04)
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)

Storage 
IDE Controller ALi M5229 PCI Bus Master IDE Controller
Disk Drive FUJITSU MHT2040AT (40 GB, 4200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/100)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK


----------



## JMPC

*Re: Sony Vaio laptop, CD/DVD drive not working*

You can try this but it may just be that the drive is dead:
Your CD or DVD drive can't read or write media


----------



## JTheDream

*Re: Sony Vaio laptop, CD/DVD drive not working*

alright, got it working. Thanks a lot


----------

